# Expired Permesso di Soggiorno



## Jackster

Hi All! 

I have a friend who has gotten herself in a bit of a bind. Her original Permesso di Soggiorno expired in July 2, 2014. She began the renewal process, but when she arrived at the Questura, she was told that she was missing two documents: proof of health insurance (which she let lapse), and the Carta d'Identita. She never registered residency with the Comune, thus never received a Carta d'Identita.

Believe it or not, it is now the end of August, 2015 and she never completed the renewal process: she still doesn't have insurance and she still has not registered residency, hence does not have a Carta d'Identita. She is still in Italy, but with a Permesso di Soggiorno that expired just about 14 months ago!

She is now planning to finally register residency and get her Carta d'Identita and purchase health insurance. My first concern is that the Comune won't issue her a Carta d'Identita because the expiration date on her Permesso di Soggiorno is July 2, 2014. But, let's suppose she does get one, then returns to the Questura with proof of insurance and her Carta d'Identita. My second concern is that the folks at the Questura will take one look at her expired Permesso di Soggiorno and order her to leave the country since she has been in Italy illegally for more than a year.

Anyone have any ideas of how she can straighten this out? I suspect that she will have to return to the U.S. and start all over with a new visa, etc. She terrified to go back to the Questura, and I don't blame her; the worst thing possible is to allow one's Permesso di Soggiorno to expire, especially this far out. A few days, and the Questura might work with her. After 14 months, they might not be willing to extend her a break.

Her thought is, "But, I started the renewal in time!" My thought is, "Yeah, but you didn't finish the process!" Suggestions? Thoughts? Insights?

Thanks much!


----------



## BBCWatcher

I can't think of anything more she can do except try, and with sincere (and truthful) apologies if anybody wants to criticize her. "Che sarà, sarà." She can't unring this bell, I'm afraid.

The exact timing of her attempt is a variable. For example, if she has a wedding she wants to attend in Italy, or an important assignment she's finishing up within the next couple weeks, then it might be reasonable to hold off _a bit_ longer. But only a bit, I'd say, and only for something _very_ important, bearing in mind there's a slight risk every day of being caught without a valid residence permit.

OK, I can think of one possible alternative. If she has somehow acquired EU status (of some kind), or could, she could get that new status documented. For example, if she has crossed the 5 year mark of continuous legal residence (and not as a student, for example), and if she qualifies, she could attempt to apply for an EC Long-Term Residence Permit under the "naive" assumption that her regular PdS was valid. (But she shouldn't lie.) That's a different type of residence permit with a different, more secure status.


----------

